# CCNA book



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I have decided to get down to business and take my CCNA, I right now hold MCSE 2000 but it expired, and want to stop with this MCITP, MCSE blah blah and go for the real thing that is rewarding both pay and career. so, CCNA, what is a good book, learning materail, and/or school that is in southern california that helped you take CCNA class, and pass the CCNA test, of course it comes down the the person taking it but it also comes down the school, books, labs etc.

Please let me know as I am ready to start doing this, I know little bit of commands but subnetting, etc is over my head and I want to learn it and master it until its under my feet.

thanks


----------



## maslam (Jun 16, 2009)

You can try this Free CCNA Study Guide.


----------

